# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Richard Pyle Fala-nos do recife profundo desconhecido

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva

Richard Pyle é um mergulhador muito experiente que entre outros trouxe ao conhecimento cientifico peixes como o Centropyge narcosis, um Centropyge que habita zonas profundas do recife, sendo que zonas profundas significam zonas situadas abaixo dos 60m, o que por razões da fisiologia humana obriga a que sejam respiradas misturas gasosas diferentes do ar atmosférico que respiramos para que não ocorra um fenómeno designado por Narcose das profundidades . Na época em que Richard Pyle recolheu este Centropyge, mergulhava com ar e não com uma mistura gasosa específica, normalmente Helio e Oxigénio, ou Heliox, o que lhe causou efeitos de narcose da profundidade que graças à sua experiencia, conseguiu combater e manter-se minimamente lucido para regressar à superficie. Uma vez na superficie, sobe para o barco e recorda-se de ter visto uma dada espécie de peixe que com pena sua não tinha recolhido e foi então que se deu conta que afinal de contas não só a tinha visto como a tinha recolhido em bolsas plásticas presas à sua cintura, mas os efeitos da narcose toldaram-lhe a memória apagando os momentos em que fez a recolha e fixou à sua cintura as bolsas de plástico com os peixes lá dentro, eram Centropyge que por essa razão receberam o nome cientifico de Centropyge narcosis. 

Actualmente as técnicas e dispositivos de mergulho evoluiram muito assim como a segurança, no entanto um pequeno erro pode ser fatal como o foi para um mergulhador cuja fotografia aparece no vídeo tirada 60 segundos antes de morrer, tudo porque se enganou na regulação das valvulas da mistura gasosa e ajustou a mistura para 80% de Oxigénio e 20% de Helio em vez do contrário, o que lhe foi fatal. Mas tal como nos diz Richard Pyle, morrem mais pessoas por muitos outros acidentes entre os quais electrocussão por descargas eléctricas atmosféricas do que em mergulho, a vida é para ser vivida da melhor forma possível e não devemos viver com medo porque a unica coisa garantida que temos, é de que um dia a vida acaba, por isso há que viver o melhor possível. Há cada vez mais mergulhadores e mergulhadoras que procuram todo um mundo de novidades que vive tranquilamente abaixo dos 60 metros de profundidade, pelo que um biologo marinho que mergulhe a essa profundidade ou um mergulhador experiente e conhecedor das especies marinhas que mergulha abaixo dessas profundidades, pode encontrar muitas espécies novas para a ciencia, melhor será ver o vídeo.

Richard Pyle talks about exploring the reef’s Twilight Zone | Reef Builders

Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ainda bem que existem mergulhadores como Richard Pyle a nos mostrar espécies que existem nas profundezas em que muitos podem ser adequados aos nossos aquários, peixes do género Centropyge e Prognathodes são vistos a muita profundidade, sendo alguns descobrimentos muito recentes. Começei no mergulho autónomo a pouco tempo, mas espero atingir algum dia um nível de mergulhador experiente, aos poucos vou aprendendo e com a experiência talvez chegue lá :yb663: . Enquanto vou-me ficando pelos 20 e tal lol.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Aqui está um artigo sobre o glass coral, que foram enormes recifes de coral nas águas frias da Noruega, mas a grandes profundidades.

http://www.imr.no/Dokumenter/fossa.pdf

----------

